# Vanessa Knit Sweater - free pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/181/181_vanessa.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty!! Thank you!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Can't wait to try this .Have a wedding to go to next Spring!! Thanks!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful . Thanks for posting xx


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ooooooh love this. this is a sweater for me!!!!!!!!!! ty!


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

Love this sweater, thank you for posting


----------



## chrisval78 (Apr 24, 2012)

Any ideas what substitute yarn you would use


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

really pretty thank you for sharing


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

What yarn would you substitute for the one used? It is discontinued.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link - love the pattern.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it! Thank you for the link!

Anita


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very pretty.
YOu have just 'enabled' my pattern collecting addiction!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

chrisval78 said:


> Any ideas what substitute yarn you would use


I might try Cascade Fixation since the Berocco site specifies it's a stretchy cotton.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Very pretty.
> YOu have just 'enabled' my pattern collecting addiction!


Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you ever knit this pattern, in time for the wedding? I can't help but wonder how long this pattern took an obviously more experienced knitter to complete? For me, I figure it would take two months for each sleeve and pending no problems, about 3 for front and two for back. A real labor of love :?


----------

